# Cleaning



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Is it bad to over oil your gun? Do u oil your gun after everytime u shoot, or just when you clean it?


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think you always ought to give it a quick wipe down with an oily/siliconey rag. That's all that's needed to stop contaminants from powder residue and your hands attacking your pride and joy...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Is it bad to over oil your gun? Do u oil your gun after everytime u shoot, or just when you clean it?


Are you talking about wiping it off or drowning it in oil? I give my guns a quick wipe down with an olily rag every so often. The only time I oil/lube them is when I take them down for cleaning.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I oil my guns after cleaning. I use a heavy coat of oil that would leave too heavy a coat. I then wipe down the gun with a paper towel (the AutoZone shop towel type paper towel) before putting it away. I feel a heavy coat penetrates into cracks and crevices better that simply applying a light coat.

Also, oil according to conditions. If you are going to be in a dusty or sandy envoirment, its best to forego oil and use a silicone cloth only. Otherwise you'll end up with oily mud.

Bob Wright


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

My usual routine - when a gun is new, I run it a little on the dry side, especially as I fondle it and work the action before I take it out. Then when it breaks in I return to normal oiling amounts. But I probably oil lighter than some of you - to me, if a guns been sitting overnight, and oil is seeping out around the pins, etc., it's too much or in the wrong place. I also keep an eye out for high wear points.

And I know - most modern guns don't need breaking in, but I've found that running on the drier side at first smooths out the trigger pull in pretty short order.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

After I started concealed carry, I didn't like the oil on my gun. I did some research on the internet and decided to try a product called Eezox. Through cool weather I use it every 2-3 months. Through the summer I use it once a month. It sprays or wipes on as a liquid and dries. I use it on the inside and on all the moving parts. I have used it a about 3 years and don't have any rust or discoloration. I run a boresnake through the barrel after each shooting. This has worked very good for me. I think it even smells better than Hoppes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Besides oiling and cleaning after I shoot - I usually get a toothbrish w/ Breakfree CLP and run it on the rails about 1x a month. It tends to evaporate - especially on a carry gun out in the heat.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Is it bad to over oil your gun? Do u oil your gun after everytime u shoot, or just when you clean it?


I clean every time I shoot, so I always oil it after shooting.

If you are putting it in storage or don't think you'll be using it for awhile, then I would be a little more liberal with the oil.

Every time I handle my firearms, I wipe them down with a silicon rag.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Also, oil according to conditions. If you are going to be in a dusty or sandy envoirment, its best to forego oil and use a silicone cloth only. Otherwise you'll end up with oily mud.
> 
> Bob Wright


+1 (or at least go easy on the oil)

...oily and _abrasive _ mud...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> I clean every time I shoot, so I always oil it after shooting.


Have you ever tried Gun Butter?


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

No. Tell me about it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's good stuff. I gave some away a while back. http://www.berettagunforum.com/showthread.php?t=2455&highlight=karma


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey P97 what is this Eezox your talking about and where might a man fine some of it? I have seen in some of your other post you said something about this.
I clean my guns after I fire them, when I get home. I always feild strip and clean. Always have and always will. Just habit I guess.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

carry gun light on oil, stored guns oil well, remember oil will atract dirt powder lint and anything else that can gum up a firearm so use only what is needed at the time


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey P97 what is this Eezox your talking about and where might a man fine some of it? I have seen in some of your other post you said something about this.
> I clean my guns after I fire them, when I get home. I always feild strip and clean. Always have and always will. Just habit I guess.


This is the best stuff I've found for a CCW. No oil to get on hands or clothing.

http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/eezox-gc.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey P97 Thank you for the quick reply. I am going on that web page and check it out... Thanks Baldy.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Is it bad to over oil your gun? Do u oil your gun after everytime u shoot, or just when you clean it?


Remember that your pistol is a machine. And, since the machine's parts need to move against each other, they cause wear.

And, some autos are real finicky. Some like lube and some like it dry.

Some lubrication is essential for a good running pistol. The amount of lubrication depends on your environment. Hot and dry needs a different lube than cold and wet. An everyday carry piece has different lube needs than a safe queen.

After weekly range work, I lubricate after cleaning. If i'm shooting in a competition, I give the slide a drop or two after every 100 rounds.:smt067

My big bugaboo is when I'm shooting outdoors and drop mags in the dirt. If I don't brush the mags and try to quickly clean them, I'll transfer the dirt to the pistol! Now I'm inviting trouble. The 1911 is designed to function in field conditions, but why ask for problems?

I guess the rule of thumb would be - if you don't mind the oil spray when you break a shot, or the oily film on your hands, lube as much as you want! Otherwise, go lightly, and keep 'em in the 10 ring!

Regards:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nobody has ever proved it to me that to much oil hurts a gun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I sometimes do feel I over oil my guns because after a days worth of shooting, the over oiling is nothing more than a hunk of black goo in the moving parts. After I clean my guns I give the moving parts a quick shot of oil and then work the parts by hand. I usually make sure the chamber is oil free.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I clean my guns after every trip to the range. I oil the inside of the gun with regular gun oil but use stainless steel lube on the outside of the slide. It goes on heavy so you have to wipe it down good, but it seems to help retard holster wear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

*I don't know why I thought I posted this before, but here I go again...if you want a vegetable based, non-toxic, environmentally friendly all in one cleaner and lube, and bright metal stain remover, used by elite military units worldwide, check out Gunzilla at www.topduckproducts.com*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I don't know why I thought I posted this before, but here I go again...if you want a vegetable based, non-toxic, environmentally friendly all in one cleaner and lube, and bright metal stain remover, used by elite military units worldwide, check out Gunzilla at www.topduckproducts.com*


Because U did post this before :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*That's what I get for eating so much beef....Madcow...damn those Texans and their cattle...:smt082 *


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Nobody has ever proved it to me that to much oil hurts a gun.


Maybe won't hurt a hangun other than attracting extra dirt and powder fouling to the moving parts, during hunting season some people run their semi-auto shotguns completely dry when the weather gets real cold to prevent the oil from thickening up and turning into sludge that inhibits the action, certain oiles are _notorious_ for this. Won't really hurt the gun but it really pisses people off when a $1200 semi-auto duck killing machine turns into a single shot as they pull up on a flock of landing birds:smt011 :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I've also read that graphite dry lube can be used in situations like that, and for lubing magazines..


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

When the S&W 59 came out, many years ago, I had to have one. After a year or so of shooting it, I got another pistol that became my "favorite". So I cleaned and lubed the 59 to put into storage. Around a year later I pulled it out of the box and took it out to shoot. "CLICK" "CLICK"
No bang! I was devastated.

After I got it home I took it apart to see if I could determine WTF caused it to malfunction when it had been so reliable the year before. I found that the oil had turned hard and gooey around the firring pin. It was a name brand oil, and I'd give you the name, but I might not remember exactly and I don't want to point a finger at the wrong company.

What I learned is that too much of the "wrong" oil can be catastrophic. Now, I oil with more deliberation, wipe and/or blow off any that can be wiped/blown off before putting into storage, or use...

Bottom line is; it MUST go BANG!


----------

